# OK to feed raw goats milk to adult dogs?



## Selah123

Hi just wondering if anyone feeds raw goats milk to their dogs? Is it good for them? And how much would you feed them a day?

I am also planning to breed one of my dogs and wondering if it is okay to use to feed them if she had too many pups?


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I feed raw milk to my 7 and 12 year old dogs every day. They love it, and I have only seen good results.  

I have seen people mix raw goat milk with puppy food when they first start to wean them. What breed of dog do you breed?


----------



## chigarden

I have raised my Borzoi on raw milk  Right now my little old lady Chihuahua whines at me when I come in from milking until she gets her share LOL


----------



## liz

Mine get any that may be left in the fridge longer than normal... both are fixed and at 4 and 9 years old it's never caused any issues 
My barn kitties get a bit too if I'm feeling generous after milking.


----------



## kccjer

I would just caution to be careful when you first start them on the milk as they can get the runs from it....Start slowly and they should do quite well on it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I give it to all my dogs, I've bottle raised entire litters of puppies on it. Goat milk is good for everything


----------



## goathiker

Yep, my dogs all get raw milk. Fixed males and intact females...ranging in age from 4 years to 13 years and size from 4lbs. to 119lbs. They also get raw eggs from my healthy free range chickens.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine get eggs too, but they have to hunt for the nests, I have free range chickens :laugh:


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Oh yes, how could I have forgotten about eggs? They pretty much live for milk, eggs, walks, and a good scratchin'.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , I give it to my guys as well. We also mix it into the puppies food when they start on solids 
But do introduce it slowly so as not to cause a upset tummy


----------



## Di

I too feed raw milk to my dogs, please don't feed dogs raw eggs though...cook them first...you can feed them the crunched up egg shells too. 

I would not try to feed puppies unless ABSOLUTELY necessary (as, the bitch died). I have bred dogs for many years, and I have never had an instance were I needed to bottle feed a puppy. You can start feeding them "gruel" (crunch some puppy food mix with warm milk and a little cottage cheese at 4-5 weeks old). Be aware that when you start feeding them the mother will stop cleaning up after them!


----------



## CAjerseychick

Hmmm We need to reworm the goats today, at double the dose -- I looked up the dog doseage for Safeguard and its the same amount as the dairy goat I am worming-- we will switch to herbal remedies next time around, but the little wether is looking poorly so we are reworming at Vet's direction...
So yes our dogs share her milk presently, she is giving us more than a quart AM and PM so its a fair amount of milk but the dogs sharing the milk are 55lbs (puppy) and 120lbs each respectively....
And we used to feed whole raw egg 3 times a week from our pastured hens for the last year (stopped currently only cause hens are molting and arent laying as well)....


----------



## goathiker

There's no real reason not to feed raw eggs from your own chickens. It the factory farm handling that causes pathogens. The Albumin, which caused so many wives tales, has been found to cause no problems at all. As we learn more about this water soluble protein we are finding how healthy it is.

Nothing my dogs eat is cooked in any way, not their milk and eggs or their meat. In return they are happier, have few parasites, and my vet bills are much lower.


----------



## cybercat

When we got Sky (avatar pic) I fed her whole raw goats milk and a raw egg from our free range chickens every morning. She has allergy problems with soy and corn do to what her breeder fed her. She is now over 13 months old and still gets that morning meal once a week.

When she got into the pig feed, which is nothing but corn and soy our vet said to put her back to what I fed her when we first got her to help clear it out of her system. That meant raw egg and milk and the vet knew it. Said it was the best thing for her. I fed Sky raw meat too since we grow our own here and some store bought raw when on sale. I have been breeding for 13 years and never had a problem.


----------



## nchen7

our dogs are also on raw. best looking dogs around. if you have a smelly dog, raw eggs make their stink go away. not sure why it works.... when we adopted our big dog, he stunk to high heaven, even after baths. gave him a few raw eggs a day, and no more stink.


----------



## Trickyroo

Kudos to all who feed raw :thumb::hi5:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Well...I haven't fed it on purpose but I did leave a pale of warm, raw milk fresh out of the goat & my little foster dog found it while I was putting the goats back out to pasture. She was merrily slurping it as fast as she could when I got back. I think she drank a LOT. I thought sure I'd be cleaning up some bodily function that night, but she did not have the least ill effect, not even loose stool, after guzzleing maybe as much as a 1/2 to a quart of warm raw milk. Not that I recommend feeding that much to a 55# dog who's never had milk!


----------



## sandraH

I have fed it to my dogs. They love it poured over their food. Always give them the whey when making cheese.


----------



## lottsagoats

I put raw goat milk on all my dogs performance kibble once a day. They also get goat milk yogurt, goat milk cheese and goat milk custard. I mix each product with their kibble.

I feed raw eggs from my hens and raw meat scraps from the butcher.

If you have a breed of dog that needs extra zinc, calcium blocks zinc absorption. My Northern breed of dogs need extra zinc added to their diet anyway, so I just add a bit more. 

I have friends who raise and race sled dogs. They always request raw goat milk for their pups, starting around 3 weeks of age. They get it until they are about 3 months of age. My pups get it all their life, from about 4 weeks of age until they die.


----------



## milk and honey

My LGD gets raw eggs from the hens... and sometimes he even gets a hen or a duck... or turkey..or two! that are dumb enough to get into his field.


----------



## Selah123

Hi all - that is awesome to hear. I am feeding my large dogs goats milk and eggs...Just wondering how much milk you would give a large dog a day eg bearded collie...I don't want to be giving the dogs too much?


----------

